# Ballpark retail value for workbench I made



## Mythic (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello, I'm a hobby grade woodworker, have been for 35 years. Never sold anything.

Finally, after 35 years I decided to try my hand at building a proper workbench. It's basically a copy of The Essential Workbench from Fine Woodworking. Almost finished, still need to drill holes for bench dogs for the front vice. And build the cabinet's for the center cavity.

A neighbor has been following my progress and has asked if I would build one for him. I have no idea what to ask for it. I know my cost of materials and can guess at the hours but no idea what the value might be.

Can one of you experts out there help me out?



















Thanks!


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

First off, let me say welcome. I know you've been around a while, but as this was your first post, I thought it appropriate.

Secondly, that is quite a handsome bench!

Third: pricing is always tricky. I'm a hobbyist, too, and have no idea how to approach it. Mainly, I want a reason to be in my shop. I've had two commissions, one I did at cost, and another I did for about double the cost of the materials. Even on the latter, I would've made less than minimum wage, but I enjoyed it.

How friendly are you with the neighbor? Is this a project he might want to work on with you? Seems like this might be an opportune time to develop a WW'ing buddy, and maybe a little cash or a solid IOU. That would be my take, but I certainly can't tell you the value of your time.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Your standard Lie-Neilson workbench starts at $2500…

Breaking down the cost of your workbench; you have at least several hundred dollars in the vises, depending what wood you used, at least several hundred more, plus glue, finish, wear and tear on your machines etc. So, that's a good starting point. Then it depends how much you like your neighbour; a really good friend, I'd build something for cost (and make them help with the labour). An acquaintance is more difficult for me to price; typically I think about the difficulty/time for the build and come up with a dollar number that makes me feel that it is worthwhile. For something like a workbench like yours, I'd be charging costs plus prob ~$600.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Yours approximately equivalent to this one, which is $2000.
Please note, that that cost include all retail expenses, such as shipping to the store, advertising, buildings costs, cashiers wages etc etc.
But….
If your neighbor is fed up with the noise from your shop, he can buy it from you just to prove that you make stuff for sale. You are not allowed to do this and can get into trouble for breaking zoning rules.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree with Dustin … have your neighbor buy the material and you walk him through the build.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Double materials is a common "buddy" rate. A lot of folks think home.made is cheaper, so you might fight that. You've probably got close to $300 or 400 in materials there with the two vices, so when you tell him $600 to 800 for a bench he might walk away. Maybe show him a sjobergs catalog first so he gets harbor freight prices out of his head and thinks he's getting a steal!

Brian


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Very nice looking bench.

I'd start somewhere in the neighborhood of $1500. I'm assuming the materials were ~$500


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

looks fantastic! one of these days I will make time for myself and make one. right now, clients take up all my time.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hard to tell by the pictures, what species are you using? 
Are you talking about price as it sits now or after you finish it with the cabinets/etc ?

As is now, I'd say a fair price would be $800-$1000
Add another $350 to that for the lower cabinet (assuming it's got drawers on half/shelf and doors on the other half)

Looks awesome, by the way..


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't think I'd do it for less than $1500 but
that's a price that will probably make your
neighbor balk.

Consumers these days are used to paying the
low prices delivered by economy of scale 
production and cut-throat retail price slashing.

You can justify the price, but think it through
before having the discussion. The fact that
you have to sand everything with an orbital 
sander whereas your commercial competition
has automatic wide belt sanders is of no interest
to a buyer.

Rather than cut the price, offer price-lowering
options like construction-grade fir legs.


----------



## Mythic (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks all for your quick replies, appreciated.

The bench is poplar, had hoped to use maple but no budget for it this time of year


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Let him buy the lumber and help him build it in his shop. You'll make a new woodworking buddy.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Mythic, what is your material cost for your bench?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would tell the neighbor how much you spent for the materials and how much time you put into it. Let him decide how much he is willing to spend. If he wants to go ahead with it, ask for the cost of materials up front.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Let him buy the lumber and help him build it in his shop. You ll make a new woodworking buddy.
> 
> - Rick_M


This is what I'm doing with a friend and a desk he wants.


----------



## Mythic (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmmm, I've composed and posted a reply. But only two sentences post. I edited the post, tedious to do something over, posted. Nothing.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

> Let him buy the lumber and help him build it in his shop. You ll make a new woodworking buddy.
> 
> - Rick_M


Wise ^^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Let him buy the lumber and help him build it in his shop. You ll make a new woodworking buddy.
> 
> - Rick_M
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Mythic (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks again, maybe this post will work.

The bench is poplar, really wanted to use maple but no budget. All up, about $800 in materials.

Based on all your kind comments and some further thought on my part I think I've come up with a plan. I'm fairly certain my neighbor is seriously interested, don't know him really at all so no buddy discounts.

What I'm going to do is try and sell him this bench for enough to enable me to build another from maple. I then have a better bench (learning from my mistakes) made from better material.

$1200 - $1500 should be enough. I'll try to educate him a bit, show him the cost of commercial benches, thanks for the links, and hit him up for $2k and see what his reaction is. I know he can afford it, don't know if he'd pay it but what the heck, ya gotta ask!

Will keep you posted


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

What did you put in there to get $800?


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes, do report back! Interested in this story!


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Before giving him a price please ask him the following

1) Please sit down
2) Do you have a heart or other medical condition?
3) Emergency contact number should he have a medical episode when you tell him the price.

If Lie-Neilson can get $2,500 for bench that should give you a rough idea of what the market will bear.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice loking bench.

My primary shop is my driveway: everything is on wheels and many nights and weekends I'm out there and having a blast. In this time of cable TV, Interwoven, and video games im the best show around and consequently people stop by to chat and bring me their carpentry problems. Ripping a board for a suburbaite's basement shelf or planing cedar for planked white fish (no joke) is one thing, but "build me a…" requests are answered with polite maybe which really means no. This is a hobby, not a job, and if someone wants something involved then the fun drains out and I may as well be back in the salt mine. Selling #1 to finance #2 is a smart plan, but I sure as hell wouldn't take on a commission because one set of clients at the day job is plenty.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

> Let him buy the lumber and help him build it in his shop. You ll make a new woodworking buddy.
> 
> - RickM
> 
> ...


This plus a pie.


----------



## Mythic (Feb 7, 2017)

> Nice loking bench.
> 
> My primary shop is my driveway: everything is on wheels and many nights and weekends I m out there and having a blast. In this time of cable TV, Interwoven, and video games im the best show around and consequently people stop by to chat and bring me their carpentry problems. Ripping a board for a suburbaite s basement shelf or planing cedar for planked white fish (no joke) is one thing, but "build me a…" requests are answered with polite maybe which really means no. This is a hobby, not a job, and if someone wants something involved then the fun drains out and I may as well be back in the salt mine. Selling #1 to finance #2 is a smart plan, but I sure as hell wouldn t take on a commission because one set of clients at the day job is plenty.
> 
> - fuigb


I'm with you on all this! In fact, my days seem very similar to yours with respect to helping out the neighbors. "And, possibly we could do that which means, no." 
Since I retired a year and a half ago I literally live in my garage, when not out with the wife, grandkids, family, that is, not a complete antisocial.
My mind is made up now, if he won't take the original I'm really not interested in making another. Too many other things to do.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

If you spent $800 on the materials, you shouldn't sell it for a dollar less than $1500. You're probably going to have to spend $900-$1000 to get enough maple to build another one.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> If you spent $800 on the materials, you shouldn t sell it for a dollar less than $1500. You re probably going to have to spend $900-$1000 to get enough maple to build another one.
> 
> - jonah


From what I see it is at most 12/4. The length is about 8 ft, width 2.5 ft. With the price of maple $4 for bf you have, 8×2.5×3 ~ 60bf or $240. Add half of that for the legs and the apron (you do not need it if you use maple) and arrive at $360. If you are ready to pay $1000 instead I volunteer to be your supplier. Thats why it got me puzzled how OP could spend $800 on material with poplar being twice cheaper than maple.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Carloz $360 for lumber plus vises and casters from rockler $395 = $755 pretty close to $800 if you add in a gallon of glue and a pie. 8/4 poplar at my local mill is $3 bdf


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

I like your idea of using this as an opportunity to upgrade material. You might consider educating him and then suggesting a price a couple hundred below the Lie Nielsen or Sjoberg. If he likes it he can start with a down payment for materials. If he doesn't like your price, he can make a counter offer. If his counter offer is good, you can agree and call the difference "a neighbor discount", as long as it is still above what you're willing to do it for. Then he feels like he is getting a real bargain. 
You should agree on the time and condition he will receive the bench in. If you use it to build the new bench, it will have some wear. 
BTW your bench looks great.


----------



## Mythic (Feb 7, 2017)

Again, thanks all for your advice and comments.

The neighbor stopped by last evening to tell me he had added a bench top planer to his growing shop. "Very cool" I said "now you have everything you need to build your own bench". We talked about my bench as well as the Lie-Neilson and other options. He wasn't surprised by the prices, thought they seemed fair considering the value provided. So, blah, blah and blah. I told him how much enjoyment I got from building mine and, going in for the kill, that I'd be happy to sell him mine for $2,000 instead of building another for him. Instant gratification and all that.

You can guess what happened next, "You know" he says "I haven't built anything this big or complicated yet. I think I'd like to try building my own. Would you help me?" Of course, happy to.

So, I now have a new wood working buddy which is fine by me.

Thus the "ballpark price" saga ends.

Thanks again all, I look forward to becoming more active in this community!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I think that's the best outcome, honestly.


----------

